# FS: b13 SE-R wrecked, Wilwood Brakes! Everything goes!



## b_lloyd83 (Nov 16, 2009)

1992 Nissan Sentra SE-R
Everything is for sale!
Wilwood Brake set! $1200 NEW, sell for $400

What do you need? Everything is for sale
ALSO: Does anyone know of other b13 forums that get a lot of traffic? I was going to post it other places as well. 
For fast responses e-mail me at [email protected], it comes directly to my phone, otherwise it may take a few days to get back to you. Thanks


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

HOLY COW! Looks like you got rear-ended by a pickup and got wedged under a school bus!
Your Wellwood brakes are just for the front or the rear too?


----------



## sentra727 (Feb 28, 2009)

what are you asking for the rims and tires?


----------



## b_lloyd83 (Nov 16, 2009)

The wilwoods are just the fronts. Wheels and tires are in excellent shape, make offer. I haven't had a chance to pull any parts off yet but I will start assessing everything closely in the next day or two and post detailed prices and descriptions. Thanks for the patience


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

I want your rear braking system. I want to convert my drums to discs.


----------



## b_lloyd83 (Nov 16, 2009)

posting a new thread with better descriptions and pictures. this one will be deleted later. will have a similar headline or click my name to see other posts. thanks


----------

